# Helicóptero a pedales



## Scooter (Jul 15, 2013)

Hace un tiempo hablamos de la fuerza necesaria para elevarse y tal, de que no habían ciclocópteros.

Pues ya los hay:


----------



## solaris8 (Jul 15, 2013)

realmente ... que bueno!!


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 15, 2013)




----------



## chclau (Jul 15, 2013)

No solo un helicoptero, sino que un cuadracoptero


----------

